# ISO the best way to prepare Jasmine Rice



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2012)

I want the rice to come out fluffy and somewhat dry, and with the tantlyzing flavor that make Jasmine Rice so wonderful.

I had it made by a lady who used a rice cooker.  She said the secret was to rinse the rice multiple times, in cold water, to remove as much starch as possible.  Her rice came out so good.  I need to know how to make this fragrant rice properly.  Would steaming it be better than boiling it?  If so, how long do you steam it?  Any help would be appreciated.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes, rinse well until the water runs clear.  I don't know off-hand the ratio of water to jasmine rice, it should be on the package.  washed rice in the pan, the water, bring to boil cover and turn heat to simmer.  Do not lift the lid!!!  Again, the time to steam covered, should be on the package.

This will give you nice dry, fluffy rice!  Or put a rice cooker on your wishlist!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm one that does not want a rice cooker and my Jasmine Rice comes out wonderful in a pan on top of the stove.  Measure out one cup of rice into a sauce pan and run cold water over it.  Swish it around with your hand and pour off the water.  Do the same 2 or 3 times.  Then add 2 cups of fresh cold water, 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1 tsp. of oil.  Bring it to a boil, cover and immediately turn the fire down to the lowest possible setting.  Do not lift the lid for the next 15 minutes.  Take the lid off and fluff the rice with a fork....not a spoon, a fork. Put the lid back on the pan and wait at least 5 minutes before serving.  Perfect Jasmine Rice every single time.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2012)

Here are the instructions from the package of jasmine rice I buy (Carolina brand Jasmine Rice).  Works for me.

_In a saucepan, bring 1-1/2 cups water to a boil.  Stir in 1 cup of rice.  If desired, add 1 tablespoon tub margarine and 1 teaspoon salt per cup  of uncooked rice. Cover. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes or until  all water is absorbed. For drier rice, use 1/4 cup less water.  For  moister rice, used 1/4 cup more water.
_
I use butter or oil in place of margarine.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I'm one that does not want a rice cooker and my Jasmine Rice comes out wonderful in a pan on top of the stove.  Measure out one cup of rice into a sauce pan and run cold water over it.  Swish it around with your hand and pour off the water.  Do the same 2 or 3 times.  Then add 2 cups of fresh cold water, 1/2 tsp. salt, and 1 tsp. of oil.  Bring it to a boil, cover and immediately turn the fire down to the lowest possible setting.  Do not lift the lid for the next 15 minutes.  Take the lid off and fluff the rice with a fork....not a spoon, a fork. Put the lid back on the pan and wait at least 5 minutes before serving.  Perfect Jasmine Rice every single time.


For an electric stove, cover the pan, turn the burner off, and leave on the burner for 20 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Here are the instructions from the package of jasmine rice I buy (Carolina brand Jasmine Rice).  Works for me.
> 
> _In a saucepan, bring 1-1/2 cups water to a boil.  Stir in 1 cup of rice.  If desired, add 1 tablespoon tub margarine and 1 teaspoon salt per cup  of uncooked rice. Cover. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes or until  all water is absorbed. For drier rice, use 1/4 cup less water.  For  moister rice, used 1/4 cup more water.
> _
> I use butter or oil in place of margarine.



Forgot to add:  I rinse the rice in a strainer under running water until the runoff is clear.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  It's pretty similar to making long grain rice.  And that, I've got down.  I simply need to rinse the rice better.

So, shrimp sauteed in butter, garlic, and onion, served up over a bed of jasmine rice.  Now, I just need to figure out what veggie I'm going to make with this.  Ah, steamed carrots.  Yep, that'll make her happy on her birthday.  Can't forget DW's birthday dinner, even if it's a day late due to unforseen, and unavoidable circumstances.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 13, 2012)

A friend of mine told me to rinse it until the water runs clear and then to soak it in warm water for 20 minutes, rinse again. And then cook according to the package instructions. It turns out perfect every time.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 13, 2012)

I like to cook the rice in a bit of oil for a few minutes until some of the grains start turning more "white", I don't let it brown, so I keep the heat fairly low.  Then add 1 1/2 cups water and a bit of salt, cover and let cook for 15 minutes (lowest setting), take off heat and let stand 5 minutes.  I find that 2 cups is too much water, by the time I get all of the water absorbed, the rice is overcooked for my taste.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had good luck following package directions.  I figure the manufacturer has test kitchens where they perfect the recipe.  They have an interest in presenting their product in the best light.


----------



## chopper (Sep 13, 2012)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> For an electric stove, cover the pan, turn the burner off, and leave on the burner for 20 minutes.



That is what I do.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 13, 2012)

It matters not who the manufacturer is, Jasmine rice is Jasmine rice.  It's all produced in Thailand, or it's just not Jasmine rice.
The ratio of water to rice depends on if you want a "softer rice" (more water) to a "firmer rice" (less water).  I personally prefer a rice that's thoroughly hydrated with 1 part rice to 2 parts water.  One can cut down on the water somewhat but I prefer my pasta "el dente", not my rice.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 14, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> It matters not who the manufacturer is, Jasmine rice is Jasmine rice.  It's all produced in Thailand, or it's just not Jasmine rice.
> The ratio of water to rice depends on if you want a "softer rice" (more water) to a "firmer rice" (less water).  I personally prefer a rice that's thoroughly hydrated with 1 part rice to 2 parts water.  One can cut down on the water somewhat but I prefer my pasta "el dente", not my rice.



I a two to one ratio of water to rice last night.  It came out very good.  I had to wash it about five times to get the water clear.  With a two to one ratio, the rice was just a bit sticky.  Next time, I will cut the water back by a quarter cup and see what happens.

Kayelle, like you, I like my rice completely hydrated, but less sticky than the results I got.  I understand that risotto is supposed to be cooked el dente.  But I wasn't making risotto.  I was making jasmine rice.

Other than a slightly sticky result, the rice was great.  The flavor was spot on.  Thanks everyone for the help.

Oh, and though shrimp scampy is normally made with pasta, so that the shrimp "sauce" coats the noodles, I simply spooned the pan liquor over the rice before placing the shrimp in a ring around the rice mound on the plate.  Steamed and buttered carrots rounded out the flavor.  It was a very good meal that my DW enjoyed.  Again, thanks.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## msmofet (Sep 14, 2012)

I have no desire for another gadget to cook rice. My rice turns out good without a rice cooker on top of stove. In a saucepan, bring 2 cups water or broth/stock to a boil. Stir in 1 cup of rice, 1 teaspoon salt. Cover and bring back to boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes. Turn heat off, fluff, cover and allow to sit till any liquid is absorbed.

I never rinse any rice and it turns out wonderful.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 14, 2012)

I've rinsed and not rinsed and I've never noticed a difference.  So now I don't bother to rinse.  I also get great results in a saucepan, I don't eat rice often enough to justify a separate appliance.  I have a Japanese friend who eats rice daily and it's a very handy appliance for him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2012)

bakechef said:


> I've rinsed and not rinsed and I've never noticed a difference.  So now I don't bother to rinse.  I also get great results in a saucepan, I don't eat rice often enough to justify a separate appliance.  I have a Japanese friend who eats rice daily and it's a very handy appliance for him.



My rice cooker gets a work out every week.  Weekly batches of: 6 cups of rice, 6 cups of steel cut oats, 4 cups of Tapioca pudding.  I have also done barley and lentils in it.  What finally sold me on getting an electric pressure cooker was that I would be able to use it like a rice cooker, too.  AND I found a good home for the rice cooker!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmmm, that does sound like a handy appliance.  I keep thinking that I'll do a big batch of steel cut oats and eat it all week, but I've never gotten around to doing it.  I just eat my old fashioned oats


----------

